# My First Bench: My Learning Experience



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

So, I have decided to build my own bench. I went into this build with 3 expectations:
1. This would be a learning experience.
2. This would not be the bench I work on for the rest of my life (I already have plans to convert it to more of "shop table" in the future). 
3. I would make mistakes.

Here is the original idea: Simple and Easy









I bought a maple top from Woodcraft that was already laminated. It is 24"x50". Came in decent shape (working that out with Woodcraft now). Had a few dings and dents. I will probably have to cut them off. Here is the top:









My plans were to add a hardwood (maybe walnut) apron, hardwood legs (dovetailed in), a shelf below for storage, and an end vise.

I just wanted to post my journey and hopefully get feedback along the way, so that when I do build a more permanent fixture in my shop it will look nice and hold up for a long time. So, feel free to give advice and ask questions.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

First Weekend of Real Work …

I quickly realized that dovetailing in the legs would be harder than it sounded. So, I decided to do a "box joint" instead. I also realized that without a table saw, making my own stock for legs would be harder than hard. But, my goal was to make legs and get them set up by the end of the weekend.

I consider myself a problem solver, but I may have created some problems that I can only solve with epoxy and glue !! LOL

To solve the table saw problem, I bought a Festool track saw. I can tell you that this things is amazing and cut amazingly accurate and clean stock from 8/4 poplar. I thought this would be the hardest part, but it was actually the most difficult.

To keep the legs simple, I cut 2 pieces of stock (one shorter than the other) and glued them together. Once dried, I did a little planing and everything went pretty smooth.









I hope you can see this in the picture. I then decided to cut the longer section down a bit to provide more area for the top to rest on. This was actually going well, until I realized my saw wasn't "deep" enough to saw all the way down to the shorter piece. So, I broke out my regular saw and that is when all the cuts went to hell. 









Anyways, I made it work. I went to cut the notches out of the table to receive the legs, when I learned a lesson that I know all to well. "Measure twice, cut once". I knew they would not be perfect, may need some epoxy to fill the gaps, and possibly a small shim. Well, 3 of the 4 will only need a little love. But the last one …









It is going to need a lot of damn love !!

At the end of the weekend, I learned a few things:
1. I am going to have to bring my ideas and plans down to my skill level. I was planning to do the stretchers with a through mortice a tenon. However, I will probably be using a Kreg joint. 
2. My saw skills are awful. LOL
3. My joinery skills are worse. 
4. I'm going to need more epoxy than I thought.

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks for looking!


----------



## NewfieDan (Feb 24, 2011)

We've all been there. From your last photo, it may be easier to rebuild your leg(s) to match the openings you cut in the table top. If you use full layout lines on both sides of the wood, the hand made cuts will almost always turn out straighter. What type of saw were you using that wouldn't give you the full depth down to the shoulder?

On plus side, you clamped your work piece. This helps to keep things straighter. IMO you can never have too many clamps.

Keep at it and don't get discouraged. I self taught myself and quite often make mistakes.

Yesterday I tried to make a drawer for an end table I am making. After 4 (yes 4!) I gave up. Today, everything worked out fine. Sometimes you just to take a break, especially if you are getting frustrated.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

After you cut either the notch in the workbench top or the tenon in the leg then use that to transfer measurements to the other piece. That way you will have both pieces matching.

I think we have all made mistakes measuring or cutting something wrong. My solution is to say that every woodworker needs a fireplace. Fireplaces cover up a lot of mistakes. On second thought maybe Norm or Tommy Mac never made a mistake ;-) but the rest of us mear mortals do it all the time.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Dan:

This is the saw: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/153372/Veritas-Small-Crosscut-Saw-16-tpi.aspx 
Made smooth wonderful cuts. Just not deep enough, as the tenon was about 2.5" tall. Had to switch to the Dewalt saw, which does not make clean cuts.

Luckily, only 1 of the joints was really jacked p. I think it was a case of too many marks on the piece. I cut to a line that I drew when I was in the "design" phase. Instead of new legs, I am going to fill with shims, epoxy, and then add additional support from the bottom.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

WNS:

I was able to save the other joints by measuring multiple times. I'm just mad at myself.

At this point, I think it may be too early for the fireplace !! LOL


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good handsaw for jobs like this?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd suggest buying a wheel marking gauge. I had a cheap one then bought a veritas dual marking gauge and it has made a huge difference as far as ease of layout and the transfer of measurements. Veritas makes some good saws.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fridge: The saw cut like a dream. But my tenon was deemed than the saw blade and it hit the "backbone". Thanks for the input.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I use a cheap Irwin dovetail saw on a lot of things. 15$ or so at lowes. You want to cut the mortise first then use a marking gauge to transfer the measurements to the tenon, because it's easier to shave to tenon down than the mortise.



















My first workbench. Goin on 3-4 months I guess but you can't get in a rush. Patience and a few choice tools will help You get it done.

Edit: good chisels never hurt.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I know you've already done the legs, but I wonder, do you have a set of chisels?
If so, use the hand saw to get it close.

(IOW NEVER EVER try to cut right to the line, grasshopper!! This is a secret of the masters)

Then you fine tune the tenon with chisels and/or shoulder plane for that perfect fit…..
(Read my signature ;-)

As for a saw, any sharp handsaw will do, even one of those Shark saws (or whatever) HD carries.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fridge: I've been following your build. I love the look of your bench so far. Good call on cutting the mortise first.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Robert:

First off, I can tell you I was trying to cut right to the line. I clearly have much to learn sensei.

I have A chisel. I keep it sharp and it did well today. Any errors were operator error.

Maybe the saw fits into the "operator error" bucket too.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Want to guess where I finally learned to cut the mortise first  nothing a little glue and sawdust wouldn't fix. Ivebeen using this bench to learn things too.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> I use a cheap Irwin dovetail saw on a lot of things. 15$ or so at lowes. You want to cut the mortise first then use a marking gauge to transfer the measurements to the tenon, because it s easier to shave to tenon down than the mortise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice leg detail.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

So after work, I decided to glue up the legs. They are actually pretty damn square. I should be able to get them fully square when I add my stretchers.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Got home today and started checking square and dimensions. Let's put it this way … It looked like I was drunk when I out it together. So, I made a few adjustments and redid one of the legs and things are looking "normal".


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

FNG, I think your off to a great start. You ought to see what I'm working on! But that's gonna change this fall!!!
I'm sure you'll get it squared away. Like you said this was a learning experience. This past fall I acquired a desk my Dad built in high school. It's solid walnut, very plain with very rudimentary joinery. But, it's my Dad's and I cherish it. I had it sitting beside a bedside table I'd built in high school. They looked about the same as far as quality of workmanship. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the pieces of that bedside table of mine I took apart. 
Down the road your gonna look back at where you started from to where you are. Then your going to find satisfaction in your growth. We all keep trying to improve our skill set it's only natural. Keep up the good work.

Bob


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bob, good luck on your projects. I have sentimental piece sitting in my garage right now. Just going to clean it up, bc I don't want to ruin it.

Thanks for the vote of confidence !


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is where we are at today. I added the stretchers with Kreg joints. One of the legs was WAY out of whack. So, some clamps and screws won't help.I'm hoping to have the aprons on tomorrow and hopefully the vises by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone have a good youtube link for installing an end vise?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's lookin pretty darn good!


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Bob !!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Beams, that fourth leg… Oh my!

You're charging ahead, that's awesome. Love the approach and the excitement, too. I'll keep watcging, thanks for the pics. You'll be amazed at the progress you make in a few months.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah Smitty. That leg was awful, but it was a premade maple top and I am not in a position to throw away a $150 table top bc I made a mistake. SO … I filled the gap with large shims and I am going to fill in the gaps with epoxy. But right now, it is rather solid.

More updates to come!


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not exactly something to write home to mom about, but it is done … for now. I got a little impatient and there is still some wood putty that didn't get taken care pf very well. But, I through a coat of BLO on and I have something to work on in my garage.










I will probably go back in a few week and refinish. I will take some time and sand down the wood putty, add a bottom shelf, etc. I just wanted to finish this weekend.

Thanks to all for your help and support.


----------

